
Senator presses NSA to reveal whether it spies on members of Congress - ColinWright
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/03/nsa-asked-spying-congress-bernie-sanders?CMP=twt_gu
======
CWuestefeld
I'm not sure why this particular question is relevant. It seems to assume that
members of Congress should be better protected in their privacy than the rest
of us.

But I submit that the opposite is true: they should be scrutinized to a much
greater degree, and (nearly) everything they do in their office should be an
open book to us.

~~~
ColinWright
Exactly so - they've suddenly twug that the NSA surveillance doesn't just
apply to other people, and that they are, in fact, "Persons of Interest."

~~~
a3n
Yes, but I suspect this particular Senator wasn't interested in privilege, but
in backing the NSA into a corner. Because _of course_ Congress is being spied
on; they have phones.

